# Engine hour meter



## bsacc (Apr 8, 2015)

So, I've owned several boats over the years, fishing and pleasure boats but this is my first jon boat/small engine rig. I just purchased a new Suzuki 20hp 4 stroke tiller and was wondering if you guys recommend putting an hour meter on it? Or is it even possible? I put one on my dirtbike and really like knowing exactly how many hours of run time I have on it for maintenance purposes. The same goes for my big boat, it has a built in hour meter. Your thoughts please. 
Thanks,
Newbie


----------



## earl60446 (Apr 9, 2015)

Could be useful if you use it a lot.


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 9, 2015)

I put a Hardline mini tach on my new 60 4s for monitoring the hours since I plan on trolling with it during the summer months. The tach function does not work all that well, but so far it's easy to see total run time in hrs . Some or most people with 4s, just change the oil/filter annually, and some go straight by the run time. Personal preference.


----------



## Keystone (Apr 9, 2015)

I had one put on my Yamaha F40LA last spring before I took delivery of the boat. I know the new outboards have a built in one that the service folks can access. But I wanted to be able to keep track of the hours myself.


----------



## bsacc (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I like knowing the exact hours, especially for break in. I guess the other option is just to change annually...


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 10, 2015)

Here is what I have on my motor. Works great. Just wrap the wire around one of your plug wires, secure it with electrical tape and set the unit up for your motors specific sparks per revolution and you've got an accurate tach and hour meter. I even used 14AWG wire to extend mine by about 8 feet so it could be mounted next to my control box. Just make sure the wire stays away from any other electrical components on your motor or you'll get some funny tach readings.

https://www.amazon.com/KEDSUM-Tachometer-Stroke-Outboard-Mercury/dp/B00ACDP6YU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428667555&sr=8-1&keywords=outboard+tach


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Apr 15, 2015)

I bit the bullet and went ahead and bought a Yamaha digital tach for my F40...it has hour meter, trip meter, tach and oil warning. cost about 250, but was easy to install just plug and play, except for having to cut the hole in the dash.


----------

